# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Java / J# >  Java - Reading Request Parameter Values

## Dillinger4

The following code shows how http request parameters can be
grabbed from an .html form and displayed. Code was tested on 
tomcat implementation 5.0.28 using JSP 2.0 and JSTL 1.1.


```
 <%@ page contentType="text/html" %>
 <%@ taglib prefix="c" uri="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core" %>
  
 <html>
  <head>
   <title> JSP Example </title>
  </head>
  <body bgcolor = "black">
  <form action="usersetup.jsp" method="get">
  <table>
   <tr>
    <td>
     <font color = "green">
      First Name:
     </font>
    <input type = "text" name = "fname"/>
    </td>
   </tr>
   <tr>
    <td>
     <font color = "green">
      Last Name:
     </font>
    <input type = "text" name = "lname"/>
    </td>
   </tr>
   <tr>
    <td>
     <font color = "green">
      Address:
     </font>
     <input type = "text" name = "address"/>
    </td>
   </tr>
   <tr>
    <td>
     <font color = "green">
      City:
     </font>
     <input type = "text" name = "city"/>
    </td>
   </tr>
   <tr>
    <td>
     <font color = "green">
      State:
     </font>
     <input type = "text" name = "state"/>
    </td>
   </tr>
   <tr>
    <td>
     <input type = "submit" name = "send data"/>
    </td>
   </tr>
  </table>  
 </form>
   <font color = "green">
    You Entered: <br>
    First Name: <c:out value = "${param.fname}"/><br>
    Last Name: <c:out value = "${param.lname}"/><br>
    Address: <c:out value = "${param.address}"/><br>
    City: <c:out value = "${param.city}"/><br>
    State: <c:out value = "${param.state}"/><br>
   </font>
  </body>
 </html>
```

----------

